# Ist Wärmeleitpaste notwendig?



## Lucas2404 (12. März 2020)

*Ist Wärmeleitpaste notwendig?*

Ich bin unerfahren beim Thema Pc Hardware, habe mir aber mit Hilfe dieses Forums vor ca einem Monat meinen ersten Gaming Pc zusammen gestellt. 
Ich habe leider erst jetzt rausgefunden, dass es Wärmeleitpaste gibt und würde gerne wissen, ob man sie dringend benötigt und wenn ja, worauf ich beim Kauf und vor allem dem Auftragen der Paste achten muss.
Meine Komponenten: Ryzen 5 3600 auf einem b450 board mit dem Standart cpu Kühler


----------



## pedi (12. März 2020)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste notwendig?*

ja natürlich braucht man die.
wenn du allerdings den beipackkühler verwendest, passt das. die ist da schon aufgetragen.
brauchst dir dann ums auftragen keine gedanken machen.
da gibts ohnehin "glaubenskriege"


----------



## IICARUS (12. März 2020)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste notwendig?*

Solltest du mal den Kühler abnehmen wollen aufpassen, die original WLP was bereits drauf ist klebt sehr stark und es kann beim abnehmen des Kühlers passieren das der Prozessor aus dem verigeltem Sockel gerissen wird. Dabei können Pins sich verbiegen oder gar abreißen. Den Kühler daher nicht einfach Kraftvoll anheben sondern mit leichten rechts, links Bewegungen und leichtem Druck abnehmen.

Zur Not mit einem Haarföhn etwas warm machen, dann lässt er sich auch besser abnehmen.
Sollte alles gut laufen daher einfach so belassen.

Neue WLP da zu haben ist nicht verkehrt, falls doch mal der Kühler abgenommen werden muss.
Dazu einfach mal in Netz schauen was gut bewertet wird. Ich persönlich bevorzuge die ARCTIC MX-4 - Wärmeleitpaste.


----------



## pedi (12. März 2020)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste notwendig?*

ja, ist mir auch schon passiert, ist aber nichts kaputt gegangen.
seit dem lasse ich vor dem abnehmen des kühlers etwa 15-20 minuten prime 95 laufen.


----------



## Cinnayum (12. März 2020)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste notwendig?*

WLP ist natürlich bei CPUs dabei und auf den Boxed-Kühlern schon aufgebracht. (außer man kauft eine WOF / Tray-Version)
Ohne geht es nicht. Der Wärmeübergang über Luft würde heutige Hardware nach wenigen Momenten in die Notabschaltung führen.

Wenn du einen neuen PC zusammenstellst, kauf dir gescheite Paste dazu.
Die hat mehrere Vorteil:
Das Ansprechverhalten in Sachen Temperatur ist deutlich besser. D.h. der PC kühlt schneller runter und nicht so schnell hoch.
Die Lüfter drehen demzufolge häufiger mit niedrigerer Drehzahl. Das ist zum einen leise und zum anderen schont es die Hardware.
Zuletzt bleiben die Komponenten kühler, was zu weniger Stromverbrauch führt (geringerer elektrischer Widerstand) und zu längerer Haltbarkeit.

Die "Standardpaste" hält die Hardware am Leben. Das wars aber auch schon.

[eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!
Hier eine gute Zusammenstellung, was welche Paste leistet.

Ich habe irgendwo einmal Gelid Extreme rum liegen und einmal Grizzly Kryonaut.
Der Unterschied in Notebooks zum Auslieferungszustand ist beträchtlich. Deutlich leiser und weniger nervig in Spielen und der Akku hält bedeutend länger. (selbst im Idle)


----------



## sinchilla (12. März 2020)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste notwendig?*

So wie ein Motor/Getriebe Öl benötigt um den Verschleiß aufgrund von Abrieb zu mindern, außerdem wird Öl benötigt um entstehende Wärme bei der Reibung zu minimieren und entsprechend einem Kühler zuzuführen. 

Würdest du ein Auto guten Gewissens ohne Öl fahren? Ebenso benötigt eine CPU Wärmeleitpaste um den Formschluß zwischen Heatspreader und Kühlerfläche zu optimieren.

Wie bereits geschrieben, ist diese beim Boxed-Kühler bereits aufgetragen, somit hast du alles richtig gemacht.

Diese Paste "kannst" du problemlos einige Jahre nutzen, je nach Beanspruchung trocknet diese im Laufe der Zeit aus, dies vermindert natürlich dessen Funktion.

Wenn du also steigende/ungewöhnliche Temperaturen feststellst, Kühler demontieren, reinigen, sowie auch CPU. Dann eine etwa Erbsengroße (eher kleiner) Menge auftragen und alles wieder montieren. 

Welche Paste du wählst, ist dir überlassen, im Zweifel geht auch Ketschup...die Unterschiede bezüglich Kühlleistung sind i.d.R. im einstelligen Bereich.


----------



## Lucas2404 (12. März 2020)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste notwendig?*

Okay, dann werde ich im laufe des nächsten Jahres mal so langsam drüber nachdenken, die Paste zu wechseln. 
Ich nehme mal an, dass für die GPU das gleiche gilt?


----------



## IICARUS (12. März 2020)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste notwendig?*

Bei der GPU musst aufpassen, bei manchen Grafikkarten verlierst du die Garantie nach dem zerlegen.
Im allgemeinem muss du nichts machen wenn die Temperaturen gut sind.


----------



## Lucas2404 (12. März 2020)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste notwendig?*

Dann werde ich mir vorsichtshalber mal eine Paste bestellen, aber nichts machen, solange alles noch gut läuft.


----------



## MDJ (12. März 2020)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste notwendig?*



Lucas2404 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mir vorsichtshalber mal eine Paste bestellen, aber nichts machen, solange alles noch gut läuft.



Eigentlich müsstest du merken, wenn keiner Paste drauf wäre. Die Temperaturen wären entsprechend hoch. Ist der Boxed-Kühler drauf, der bei der CPU dabei war? Da ist, wie schon die anderen erwähnten Paste an Wenn drauf. Einfach mal mitteilen, wie die Temperaturen im normalen Windowsbetrieb sind, und wie hoch beim Gaming.


----------



## Lucas2404 (12. März 2020)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste notwendig?*

Welches Programm nutze ich zum Temperatur testen am besten? Cinebench?


----------



## pedi (12. März 2020)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste notwendig?*

Core Temp
ich nutze das hier.


----------



## Lucas2404 (12. März 2020)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste notwendig?*

Bei Cinebench (ich meine, das ist so ziemlich die Maximalauslastung) die CPU auf Maximal 87 grad.


----------



## Adi1 (12. März 2020)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste notwendig?*



Lucas2404 schrieb:


> Bei Cinebench (ich meine, das ist so ziemlich die Maximalauslastung) die CPU auf Maximal 87 grad.



Cinebench bezieht halt die GPU in den Test mit ein,

Core Temp dagegen testet nur die CPU.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2020)

*AW: Ist Wärmeleitpaste notwendig?*



Lucas2404 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mir vorsichtshalber mal eine Paste bestellen, aber nichts machen, solange alles noch gut läuft.


Ich empfehlen dir die originale Paste des AMD Kühlers schnellst möglich gegen eine handelsübliche zu tauschen. Die AMD Paste verklebt mit der Zeit und erschwert dann ein Trennen des Kühler von der CPU. Sehr zu empfehlen ist diese Paste, die sich ideal verarbeiten lässt:
Arctic MX-4, 2019 Edition, 4g ab €'*'4,51 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------

